# 2019 Kubota B26 LBH



## LtColCamilleri (8 d ago)

Bought this tractor a month ago and it’s due for all oil changes.
I’m about to change out the Hydraulic oil, plus filters on my 2019 B26 loader backhoe. I was hoping to get a response from owners of same tractor to mine, as to how many actual quarts can be expected to drain, amount needed to refill. I have the service manual, and understand the capacity to be 26 quarts +/-. I would expect that several quarts would remain in the hoses, cylinders, steering?
Any input is appreciated. 
[email protected]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I would suspect that the numbers in the manual, 26L, does not include the hoses and cylinders, as they would not drain during an oil change.
I would brace for 26L coming out, although it will probably not be that much. Purchase enough to fill as the manual states, and use the left over oil for top ups til the next service.
Do you have an owners manual as well as the service manual? If not there is one here for you.





B26 Tractor Loader Backhoes | Kubota Canada







kubota.ca


----------



## LtColCamilleri (8 d ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I would suspect that the numbers in the manual, 26L, does not include the hoses and cylinders, as they would not drain during an oil change.
> I would brace for 26L coming out, although it will probably not be that much. Purchase enough to fill as the manual states, and use the left over oil for top ups til the next service.
> Do you have an owners manual as well as the service manual? If not there is one here for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sir. I downloaded the manual since my paperback one I have is well used, hard to read some pages. Thank you for the link. I bought more than enough oil so I should be good. I was just concerned about the amount of old oil that remained contaminating the new. 
Best of luck and health to you.


----------

